# Brompton H6L + Ergon grips



## Marko586 (21 Nov 2018)

Hello. First time post so I hope someone can help me. I'm looking to buy a Brompton H6L (I'm 6'5" tall) and my question is two-fold:

1) Will Ergon grips (GP1, GP2, GP3 and GP4) affect (or prevent) IN ANY WAY the folding of the bike?

2) If not, and once the bike is folded, will any of those grips (or the bar-ends) scrape the ground?

I've asked Brompton this question three times through the contact form and the direct chat, but haven't got a clear answer from them. Thank you!


----------



## u_i (25 Nov 2018)

Since there are no takers, I will jump in, even though I have M-bars and BBB ergonomic grips, rather than Ergon. (I avoid the latter because of their exposed metal parts.) The ergonomic protrusions have no impact on folding but do extend a tad the width of the folded bike, important when packing the bike into a hard-shell suitcase. As to GP2-4, I have no horns, but I have bar-end mirrors and the left mirror must be completely folded before folding the stem as the sticking out mirror would hit the ground.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Nov 2018)

My understanding is the latest Bromptons can take fully inserted full width grips.

The question might arise with bar ends, if that's what the OP wants.

The fold might limit the choice of angle for the ends.


----------



## Kell (26 Nov 2018)

This is not quite the answer you're looking but may prove useful.

I was torn between bar heights on my 2015. I was somewhere in the middle of an S and an M. (Bare with me...)

After stumbling across this site, and reading some posts on here, I eventually bought an H-type. this was because I wanted to fit bars with a slight rise which would be somewhere in between an S and an M. 

I also wanted to fit bar-ends and had the same concerns as you. I've not seen the newer models and am not sure if they still have the fold further up the stem like they used to. But this is my bike with bar ends and fully folded for reference. I don't think the bar ends would clear the floor if I still had the higher bars on it. 

This is what I ordered: 







This is what I did to it: 






And this is what it looks like when folded: 






My bars are wider than the standard Brompton bars by about an inch (from memory) - so that puts mine closer to the floor - and I have about an inch of clearance.

I think the Ergon bar ends you're talking about are not as long as mine so I think you'd be OK. Can you go into a store and see an H type fully folded to make a guesstimate yourself on whether they'd fit or not? I took a fair few chances with mine as I'd not seen anyone else do what I was planning.


----------



## 12boy (26 Nov 2018)

You can replace the bolt in the handle post with a QR. You can then rotate the bar to a position that will allow you to avoid hitting the ground, etc. A typical seat post QR will work fine and perhaps you have one lying around. I have used one for years and have had no problems with it. If it doesn't help go back to the bolt if you like, you are only out a few bucks. (a quid?)


----------



## Schwinnsta (26 Nov 2018)

I have an H6R and ergons, no problems.


----------



## and123w (11 Dec 2018)

For H-type it really depends upon the age
If it's the low rise - 2017 onwards - model handlebars then they will fit OK
On the older high rise bars they will also fit - but you will have to cut a small piece off of the inside end


----------

